# Halo headlights



## Cruzin Florida (Oct 4, 2020)

Was wondering if anyone has tried Halo headlights on a Cruze before . I have a 2016 and I think halos would look pretty rad. I looked around a little bit but found nothing helpful except these kits that go inside your current headlight housing.. seems pretty sketchy.


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

Cruzin Florida said:


> Was wondering if anyone has tried Halo headlights on a Cruze before . I have a 2016 and I think halos would look pretty rad. I looked around a little bit but found nothing helpful except these kits that go inside your current headlight housing.. seems pretty sketchy.


I've searched and searched for headlights for our car to no avail. I just put LED bulbs on mine cuz the LED drl's looks pretty cool to me. Added the fog lights as well and went with a yellow bulb for the fogs. Halo lights would look pretty cool but the only thing I've seen in terms of that are the same DIY kits you've seen already.


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)




----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

nope just diode dynamics hid kit


----------



## Cruzin Florida (Oct 4, 2020)

dwood said:


> View attachment 289264


those fog lights oem? You got the link for them by any chance? I was thinking of slapping some fogs on mine.


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

Cruzin Florida said:


> those fog lights oem? You got the link for them by any chance? I was thinking of slapping some fogs on mine.











Fog Lights







www.cruzeculture.com




This is where i got mine I got the Winjets and they were relatively easy to install. the "hardest part" was getting the wires to the interior. Had to run them through the door jam and remove part of the harness that goes in the door jam to wedge it through. It doesn't plug into the stock light switch with the fog light switch unless you wired it in. I didn't feel like doing that so I have the little toggle it comes with on the dash.


----------

